# Style ME Black baby!



## Jemma28 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok now remember, I'm not a photographer...I do make up.  I just happen to suck at taking a decent pic.  I'm also no spring chicken (I'm 39...40 in 3 weeks) but I had to play with this new stuff. AND I think I can rock this look on a fun night out with mu hubby this weekend.



























Face: Select SPF 15 in NC25
          MSF Natural in Med Light
Eyes: The SB Greasepaint Stick
          Young Punk MES
           Lilac Touch e/s
           Vellum e/s
            Vanilla e/s
            Shroom e/s
             The new Mac Zoom Lash Mascara (LUV IT!!!!!)
Cheeks:  Blooming
               Emote
              Perfect Topping
Lips:  Night Violet mattene dabbed on
          Bling Black l/g


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

hotttt!!!!!!!!!!!! love it!!!
no way ru almost 40! i think ur lying! hehe


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah seriously, you look great for almost 40!! And i love the look!


----------



## n_c (Sep 25, 2009)

Whaaat? You can't be 39!

You look great, love the makeup


----------



## MzMore (Sep 25, 2009)

Loving this look and no way in the world are you turning 40... You look GREAT!


----------



## amyzon (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm 39...40 in 3 weeks)   WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 25, 2009)

You look so much younger than almost 40. Nonetheless, the make-up looks great and you pull it off so well!


----------



## shootout (Sep 25, 2009)

So pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_hotttt!!!!!!!!!!!! love it!!!
no way ru almost 40! i think ur lying! hehe_

 
Agreed!
You look amazing!
Did you mean 29, 30 in 3 weeks?


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it.  You look incredible it's hard to believe you are turning 40, I would have guessed mid 20's.


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_I'm 39...40 in 3 weeks)   WTF?!?!?!?!_

 
there is no way either of you ladies can be almost 40! ughh. you look great & you both do awesome makeup! how will i ever be so lucky?? haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!! Welcome to the Forty and Fly Club!!! I love this look!!!


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ha!  Y'all are so sweet.  My b-day is Oct 28 and I was born in 1969...a product of hippie romance.


----------



## lexsie (Sep 25, 2009)

Lookin' FAB!


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_So pretty!





Did you mean 29, 30 in 3 weeks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL...I wish


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Beautiful!!! Welcome to the Forty and Fly Club!!! I love this look!!!_

 
You should come from Dallas and help me celebrate my 40th.  I plan on having a lot of fun that night.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

I should I have been 40 for almost 3 years now ... will be 43 Nov 30th that is close enuff we could party together!!!


----------



## mern (Sep 25, 2009)

holy sh*t .... i would of guessed you were between 25-27 years old... you look amazing! Whats your secret?


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 25, 2009)

You look amazing!!! I can't believe you're turning 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so great, you look so pretty and young and yet,  I guess you have the wisdom and the experience that only time can bring, congratulations!!

Great make up job!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 25, 2009)

girrrrrrrrrl u are not 40!!! haha, u look damn good, happy bday!
and I hope I look as good as u when I turn 40 in 20 years!

love the makeup, gorgeous eyes


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 25, 2009)

LOVE the eyes!


----------



## fintia (Sep 25, 2009)

pretty look!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 25, 2009)

you look so young!!! sexy look


----------



## User67 (Sep 25, 2009)

This looks amazing!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 25, 2009)

oh my goodness i love this! i would love to see a tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or at least wonder where each item went on your eyes


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it, I would never have guessed your age. You look so much younger


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 25, 2009)

Divine.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

you're the hottest almost 40 chick I've ever seen. And this look is fierce


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 25, 2009)

SO pretty! you ROCK that look!! I agree that I think you're lying about your age! LOL!!


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_you're the hottest almost 40 chick I've ever seen. And this look is fierce_

 
LOL!  I'm gonna tell my hubby you said that.  After 14 years I think I'm boring him.  He doesn't even notice my makeup anymore.  He just asks how much this face cost him.


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the look, I think you may have just sold me on the Young Punk eyeshadow - sparkley and purple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my two favs 

and I agree with everyone - you look like you're in you early 20's


----------



## ohshnappp (Sep 25, 2009)

Girl, you can NOT be almost 40. You look fabulous!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 25, 2009)

wow... you look better at 40 than I look at 23! what's your secret?


----------



## Cinderella1980 (Sep 25, 2009)

You look amazing!!!
I wanna look like you when I'm 39! OMG, you look like a 20 year-old!!


----------



## luvmkup (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm older than you are! You look great. You're as cute as a button and don't look anywhere near 40.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 26, 2009)

Shut up, you're not 39! You look 21! Gorgeous!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 26, 2009)

39 MY ASS! you are one smoking woman! i hope im blessed when im your age!


----------



## michelle79 (Sep 26, 2009)

You mean you're about to turn 30 right? You look great & I love the look!

Tish, I can't believe you're in your 40s. You look fab mama!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 26, 2009)

Not to sound like a broken record or anything,but..holy crap!There is no way you are twenty-nine.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Can't wait to get Young Punk MES.


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 26, 2009)

You look awesome, it's a great look!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 26, 2009)

Gorgeous Look. And I agree: You look like you're in the middle 20's.

I can't wait to get Young Punk


----------



## gitts (Sep 26, 2009)

Spring chicken or not you look fabulous!


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 26, 2009)

Not only is your makeup beautiful, but I absolutely LOVE your hair like that.  I also have curly hair like that....would you be kind enough to tell me how you do that? Thank you, thank you


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmgjwd* 

 
_Not only is your makeup beautiful, but I absolutely LOVE your hair like that. I also have curly hair like that....would you be kind enough to tell me how you do that? Thank you, thank you_

 
My hair is long and naturally curly.  It goes to about the top of my lower back.  I don't have many options for styles as you know b/c you have curls too.  Usually I stick it in a low pony or do this style.  This is my "I don't want to mess with my hair today" look.  I use a large lobster (?) clip.  I call it a chippy clip.  Mine is made for thick hair and has rubber on the inside so it won't slip.  I put my hair in a low pony and twist it into a french twist.  I have to twist a couple of times b/c my hair is so long.  Then clip it in the middle letting the loose ends cascade to either side.  Spray the loose ends into position.  Slap on any old scarf and run out the door.  HTH.


----------



## Ursula (Sep 26, 2009)

I love it when us 'older' girls pull off hotness like this.  You look fabulous darling!  I'm with ya, not quite 40 but I'm closing in at 37


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow....I never would have guessed 39 almost 40.  You look great.


----------



## nez_o (Sep 26, 2009)

that looks so good, and you do not even look close to 40!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Sep 26, 2009)

No way you're turning 40, did you mean 30? What do you use on your skin??? Awesome look! Can you do a tuturial on this one? Please?


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 26, 2009)

Gorgeous look and gorgeous you!  Almost 40...wow that's incredible!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

I wanna look as amazing as you when I'm 40! I don't believe you are that old. You look in your 20's!!!!!!

Very pretty look


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 26, 2009)

You look amazing!


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jemma28* 

 
_My hair is long and naturally curly.  It goes to about the top of my lower back.  I don't have many options for styles as you know b/c you have curls too.  Usually I stick it in a low pony or do this style.  This is my "I don't want to mess with my hair today" look.  I use a large lobster (?) clip.  I call it a chippy clip.  Mine is made for thick hair and has rubber on the inside so it won't slip.  I put my hair in a low pony and twist it into a french twist.  I have to twist a couple of times b/c my hair is so long.  Then clip it in the middle letting the loose ends cascade to either side.  Spray the loose ends into position.  Slap on any old scarf and run out the door.  HTH._

 
Yes, it does...and again, I love it!! can't wait to get a scarf to try this....I would love to see you w/ your hair down...never see too many curlies with very long hair ..thank you!


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 26, 2009)

omg! you can't be serious! you're 39?! you look 22!! for real! your skin looks amazing


----------



## sapnap (Sep 27, 2009)

U Look Amazzinggg!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 27, 2009)

u don't look a day over 25. what is ur secret?!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Luv it!!!


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive used the same skincare routine since I was 15.  Dove soap, washcloth, and warm water.  Followed by Clinique Oil Free Moisture and SOMETIMES at night I will throw on some Total Turnaround Cream.  Pretty simple.  I drink lots of water and NO SODAS.  I think that helps a lot.


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 28, 2009)

TUrning 40???? WHAT THE??? No way, u look in your 20's. I hope i look that well when I turn 40!!!! 4-Sure...Ur Rocken it chick!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont have to say it cause everyone else did but i will anyway... You are ONE HOT 39 year old! Id never in a million years guess you to be almost 40 but damn girl... You look GOOD! Betcha get carded all the time huh?!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 30, 2009)

Girl you look fab! And no way close to 40!


----------



## elb154 (Oct 1, 2009)

I love this look. It looks great!


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 1, 2009)

Lovely.  Just lovely.


----------



## Tahti (Oct 1, 2009)

The lip colour is hotttt ^_^


----------



## LASHionista (Oct 1, 2009)

Seeeeriously girl no way you're almost 40. you look greatttttt and the look is awesome!


----------

